# box caprice interior



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

please post pics of box interiors. also need the info to swap w caddy interior. what years.......


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FINESTCARCLUB_@Apr 22 2010, 01:00 PM~17270717
> *please post pics of box interiors. also need the info to swap w caddy interior.  what years.......
> *


Doing one now


----------



## impalas79 (Dec 5, 2007)

ok the seats from a 90 Flettwood bolt right up in box chevys. the door panels dont fit. u have to have them custom made to fit (easy) the dash can be put in. I didnt go that far also the side plastic dont work from the caddy. keep you box chevy ones


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

yah gonna keep the panels. but the dash from a 90 wood will fit?


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FINESTCARCLUB_@Apr 22 2010, 11:00 AM~17270717
> *please post pics of box interiors. *


x265897423


----------



## caddy4yaass (Jun 15, 2003)

i see u posting hopper :biggrin:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caddy4yaass_@Apr 26 2010, 07:35 PM~17311121
> *i see u posting hopper  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.usBack seats i just did


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

will the seats from a 92 fleetwood fit


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## TCaddy (Sep 8, 2008)

Here man check out the blue ostrage interior my brother did.. its pretty dope..
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=538949


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

thanx


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalas79_@Apr 22 2010, 07:34 PM~17274908
> *ok the seats from a 90 Flettwood bolt right up in box chevys. the door panels dont fit. u have to have them custom made to fit (easy) the dash can be put in.          I didnt go that far also the side plastic dont work from the caddy. keep you box chevy ones
> *


what about door panels from a 80s 2 door cadi? will those fit the caprice? and what does everyone do once they bolt the front seat into a caprice out of a 90 fleetwood cause it doesnt fold forward? just not ride with anyone in the back?


----------



## impalas79 (Dec 5, 2007)

i was speaking of a 4 door swap caddy to 4 door box chevy. but for 2 door i hear there is a pin u can remove to make the front seats flip up. the door pannels remove and remake the leather onto new pannel 
board


----------



## BOXCHEV (Apr 13, 2007)

Anyone have any info on something like this? I guess I must not be searching or using the right words when searching with google cause I havent fount anything.

My old steering column was busted, I have a new one on the way and I wanted to add a billet steering wheel from billet specialties, So then I decided I wanted to chrome out the steering column.

Something like this, I think this is from a 73 caprice or so. cant remember.

But anyways is this just a cover that goes over the column?


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOXCHEV_@May 22 2010, 12:23 PM~17571046
> *Anyone have any info on something like this? I guess I must not be searching or using the right words when searching with google cause I havent fount anything.
> 
> My old steering column was busted, I have a new one on the way and I wanted to add a billet steering wheel from billet specialties, So then I decided I wanted to chrome out the steering column.
> ...


I like it!!!!!


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## soriano (Apr 24, 2008)

:0


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

What's up homies I gota 87 landau just seein if there's any og stich kits for my ride


----------

